# Mein Tagesablauf



## MSV Zebra (4 Aug. 2008)

So ich führe euch mal in mein leben rum

:thumbup:Meine Großmutter ist schon wach und wird erst mal Frühstücken:thumbup:




So meine Haushälterin ist zum ersten mal pünktlich und als Belohnung gönt sie sich was gutes




So ich begebe mich jetzt auf Klo



So jetzt fahre ich in die Stadt und gehe erstmal Shoppen.. zum Beispiel einen neuen Computer.









Nach dem Einkaufen geht es zum Fussball,die Cheerleader sind heute aber heiß und das Fussball Match ist Kostenlos










:skull:Komisch vor meiner Haustüre steht die Polizei:skull:




So erst mal erholen mit einen guten Bier aus dem Kühlschrank




So und zum Schluß zeige ich euch noch meine Katze




:WOW:ICH HAB EIN VERDAMMT GEILES LEBEN:WOW:​


----------



## Dittsche (4 Aug. 2008)

du führst ein leben auf das ich neidisch bin


----------

